# Has the insurance premiums gone up yet again?



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

Has the insurance premiums gone up yet again?

In may 2013 i have managed to find a quote of £1500 with Admiral, same details today quote is £1900.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine came down from 427GBP last year to 350GBP this year. 

So I guess not.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Were you using the same start date in May as you were today? I noticed the closer you are to the start date the higher the insurance premium is. Guess they know they've got you by the balls if you're looking for insurance to start within a few days.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

my r32gtr and my stagea, both went down by approx £125 each.

no extra ncb, already got max, not age related, already over 50...
but for some reason, both have gone down???


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

There is some good news on the previous posts concerning lower premiums.

I hope claims will not be needed but, if they are, please post how well they were handled.


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

I managed to get my premium from 1850 to 700


----------

